# Milk fats, bilophila wadsworthia and irritating toxic gas



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

A lot of people here have probably found out by now that they do much better without grains or dairy. I can't tolerate any dairy, so I suspected it wasn't a problem with lactose as matured cheese and non-lactose yoghurt also caused symptoms for me. A fairly recently discovered bacteria, Bilophila wadsworthia (1989) thrives on milk fats. Scientists have induced colitis in mice by feeding them concentrated milk fats.

Bilophila wadsworthia generates hydrogen sulphide gas, which has a strong correlation with colitis. Hydrogen sulphide gas is extremely toxic to the colon and the gas tends to be irritating, which might be a factor for those with Leaky Gas. Hydrogen sulphide gas is the type of gas that would be extremely difficult to hold in.

http://www.gutmicrobiotaforhealth.com/en/researchers-identify-the-bacteria-responsible-for-the-discomfort-caused-by-abdominal-gases/

Scientists did tests on normal people and those with abdominal issues (IBS). Results showed that the type of gas might be more important than the quantity of gas. The usual gases generated from digestion - hydrogen and methane - are less irritating to the colon. Hydrogen sulphide gas can damage the epithelial cells lining the colon (especially in colitis) which causes inflammation. This could be one reason why Leaky Gassers find it hard to hold gas in. If it's hydrogen sulphide gas, it's just too painful. The other gases are more likely able to be held in (bloating).

http://www.uchospitals.edu/news/2012/20120613-milkfat.html

Researchers discovered that milk fats are difficult to digest and need a bile rich in sulphur. The bug thrives on sulphur, so presumably feeds on the sulphur-rich bile.

Dairy also has another nasty bug - MAP - Mycobacterium (same family as tuberculosis and leprosy) Avium, which is present in cattle and other ruminants. The bug leads to Johne's disease in cattle, and Crohn's disease in humans. MAP is also found in high numbers in IBD and IBS. Pasteurisation doesn't kill it. The bug is difficult to detect.

MAP content is a lot higher in dairy than beef.

https://fixyourgut.com/map-cause-crohns-disease-ulcerative-colitis/


----------

